# Help my Rotala macrandra "japan red"



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

What are your tanks aspects? Lights, Fertz, Co2/?? 

I got it about a week ago and I notice that is a slow grower at list in my tank with my settings. 5.2 w per gallos, 24/7 Co2...

Best,


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I've 27W PC over a Mini M, with two DIY co2 bottles. What was shown in the picture has grown from a single emersed stem. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

Are you sure that is R. macranda? It looks like ludwigia arcuata to me. I have the macranda Japan Red in my tank and even when it's growing terribly, it doesn't look like what you have. 

I have found the macranda to need huge amounts of light and CO2. If either one is not high, it peters out.

But I am doubtful that you have this plant.

Lainey


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered it from Aquatouch and they had it labeled as Rotala macrandra "japan red" but who knows. I have my light as high as it extends, so maybe just the lighting is too low. 

What is there all grew in less than a month from a tiny emersed stem, so it is definitely growing. I'll give it some more time, maybe something miraculous will happen.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Let it grow to the surface to see if grows better when getting more light. The aromatica is looking good, so I dont have any other ideas..


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you putting any ferts into the tank?

You need a balance of all three components for
a truly healthy tank (light, C02, ferts)

Larry


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks more like rotala magenta or rotala macandra narrow


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Could this have been caused by a gh close to zero?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Im certainly no expert on keeping red plants red but they do require Fe to stay red.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it was more of an issue with softened water, possibly a calcium or magnesium deficiency?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

definately doesnt look like macandra japan red to me. maybe some sort of narrow leaf macandra if any. if youlook at my album labeled august you can see what my japan red looks like from a distance. the leaves are fatter and have a lot of red in them

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/timwag2001-albums-august-2010-55g.html


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

This looks more like rotala magenta maybe or as timwag said narrow leaf. Another thing is it could be your water parameters.

This is a picture of my rotala macandra 'japan red'.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe it wasn't after all. I haven't had the greatest success with any rotalas. I bought the narrow leaf variety and it stunted, and the rotundifolia grew with semi-transparent leaves. I moved on to plants that grew better for me. 

The water had a gh of close to zero, and kh around 12, EI, and pressurized CO2.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm surprised especially with how easy most of them, like rotundafolia, grow.

when you dose ei do you use a gh booster?


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

No, but I just picked up some of this. I think it essentially is concentrated gh booster. We'll see how the rotala likes it.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> the rotundifolia grew with semi-transparent leaves


Mine has done this in the recent past when my reactor was clogged. I'm almost 100% positive it's a flow/CO2 issue.


----------

